# 250l - Eriottuttulum



## plutonow (5 Jan 2014)

Aquarium:
Dimensions: 100 x 50 x 50 250l
LIGHTING:
AquaMedic 2x39W 10000K 10000K (12-22 - 10h)
2x39W 6500K DayLight (14-20 - 6h)
1x45W DayLight Juvel (16-19 - 3h)

FERTILIZER:
Macro (salts, SpezialN acc. Tobi reception):
About 15.0 ppm NO3 week (SpezialN)
PO4 from 2.0 ppm per week,
K about 4 ppm per week,
Ca and Mg symbolically at 0.5 ppm (SpezialN)
Urea - trace amounts (SpezialN)

Micro:
DRAK KramerDrak 2 x (10-15ml) ~ 0.26 ppm Fe
Azoo CHELATED FERRITE LIQUID + Seachem flourish ~ 0.60 ppm Fe
Substitution:
40% - about 90l at 7 days
Gh Booster:
K2SO4 5gr
CaSO4x2H2O 10g
CO2:
High-pressure cylinder 1.5 kg
DiY CO2-pipe reactor
Koralia 1600
BACKGROUND:
Basalt - the thickness of the substrate 5 - 8 cm.
At the bottom of the garden soil + peat de-acidified under Eriocaulon and Tonina acid peat, clay - thickness 1 cm
FILTER:
Eheim 2228

Plants:
1 Ammania Sp. ‘Bonsai’ 
2 Alternanthera reineckii mini 
3 Cuphea anagalloidea (died)
4 Eriocaulon Cinereum 
5 Eriocaulon Satecum (poor health)
6 Eriocaulon Sp 2 
7 Hemianthus callitrichoides
8 Hygrophila pinnatifida 
9 Lobelia cardinalis mini 
10 Ludwigi brevipes 
11 Ludwigia Sp. Mini Red 
12 Ludwigia Senegalensis 
13 Limnophia Aromatica 
14 Micranthemum sp. "Montecarlo-3" (''Elatine hydropiper'') 
15 Najas Sp. Roraima 
16 Persicaria (Polygonum) sp. 'Sao Paulo' 
17 Progestemon Helfiri, 
18 Pogestemon Octopus 
19 Ranunculus Inundatus, papulentus (has been removed)
20 Rotala Pink 
21 Rotala “Yai Yao” lub Ha‘ra 
22 Rotala macandra sp green
23 Rccardia chamedryfolia
24 Staurogyne Sp. porto velho
25 Staurogyne Sp. 
26 Tonina Fluviatilis 
27 Tonina Sp. Belem 
- moss (3 spec.) 
Scape is not finished but I want to share with it, as usual ther was and exist problems, there was blue alg invasion, Eriocaulon sp Japan needle leaf died after spliting, now I want to have better condition of Tonina Fluviatilis (it's yellowing i suspect deficyt nitrogen), and better condition of Ludwigia Sanglsis. 
Photos are from start to actual state, best regards.
All photos are avaible here: Erio


----------



## Hugosek78 (15 Jan 2014)

Looking good


----------



## plutonow (31 Mar 2014)

Pictures from yesterday









Close up:












My favorite:







Some time ago:





Best regard


----------



## antanas333 (2 May 2014)

Very very healthy plants.Well mastered!


----------



## plutonow (19 May 2014)

Update, some changes with species, fertz and arrangement...
23 04 2014:






02 05 2014:






04 05 2014:



18 05 2014:


----------



## plutonow (28 Mar 2015)

It 's been a while since the last post, sorry for that.
Last year I have blue algae invasion, and it was end this set up, but also I whant to do something else.
So i present some updates, there is new species, new fertz, and substrat, description when I have more time:









From yesterday water exchange:



Also some pictures dif. tank from my house, without CO2, without water exchange, with some micro fertz, garden soil and many fish...


















After trimming 29 03 2015:


----------



## plutonow (1 May 2015)

Somethink changed ...






Still fight with blue alg.


----------



## luckyjim (1 May 2015)

That's one hell of a plant list, and one hell of a tank to keep on top of!


----------



## plutonow (1 May 2015)

Actual plant list, more of less presents like this ( I want reduce to 20):
1  Althernea reinecki sp mini (to remove)
2  Cabomba belem
3  Cuphea anagalloidea
4  Eriocaulon Taiwan/Vietnam,
5  Eriocaulon sieboldianum ‘japan’,
6  Eriocaulon cinereum,
7  Eriocaulon sp 2,
8  Eriocaulon sp “Sulawesi”,
9  Eriocaulon sp Goias,
10 Eriocaulon Australia Red
11 Eriocaulon sp. Polaris
12 Eriocaulon H-Ra
13 Eriocaulon sp. An son river
14 Eltine Tiandra
15 Limnophila sp. Belem
16 Limnophila aromaticoides spec. "wavy"
17 Ludwigia sp. Mini super red
18 Ludwigia Panantal
19 Murdannia keisak
20 Persicaria (Polygonum) sp. 'Sao Paulo'
21 Potamogeton Perfoliatus (do usunięcia)
22 Pogostemon sp. Australia
23 Rotala h’ra
24 Rotala Pink,
25 Rotala Indica (“Ammania sp. Bonsai”)
26 Rotala Maka Red
27 Rotala macrandra mini Type 2
28 Hygrophila Araguaia (to remove)

It is impossible to hold nice layout more then 2 weeks, naw 3 plan was rebuild and rais to normal high.
I'm add some photos from spliting E.Polaris:





In correct cut look like this:


----------



## luckyjim (1 May 2015)

Nice plant, very tropical!


----------



## plutonow (16 Jun 2015)

Water bit cloudy after green water 




Erio bouquet:



24 06 2015:
Some time ago:

 
3 steps with erio:


 

 

 
Now after trimming:


----------



## plutonow (11 Jul 2015)

Some news from tank...
I'm not pleased about colr of my plants also condition cut be better, so some steps for improving has been provided:
1. Fertz has been changed from Azoo to Aqua Rebel Flowgrow + SPZN (Tobi recipt) + KH2PO4
2. More light for plant - 2 x 39W SYLVANIA LUXLINE PLUS, full light (6x39W + 1x 45W) wil be on only 2h.
3. Because there was low water circulation near front window. Koralica 900 localization has been changed.

Eriocaulon H'ra going better, the same goias, as soon river stop grow.
E. Australian red has been removed from tank at water change (accident) but 2 little plant gow to emers cup we will see I'm sure "he will be back" As Arnold says 
New plants:
E. Australia very little we will see now it have 5mm but it is green, Ludwigia Pilosa no color, rotala mexicana goias or araguaia I do not know I must ask freend 
For last still running with scissors it keeps plants in correct places.
Some picturs:


 








Cheers!
Updating 03 08 2015...


----------



## plutonow (16 Aug 2015)

From Yesterday....


----------



## Iain Sutherland (16 Aug 2015)

lovely tank, just dipped my toe into the world of Erio's and im hooked.... just need to do the 120cm with them next time round as not many fit in a 60cm 

How did you get on with the Tonina, see it was only in a few images then gone?


----------



## plutonow (16 Aug 2015)

Thanks, with Tonina it goes ok ( on last scape http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-garden-250l-m-pluta.27746/ ) after some time I remove it completlly, Now I return with this spices because I recive it from friend with other plants If It will be looks nice it stay if not then it will go out , now there are some problems with black spots on Toninas (fertz has been modified becouse there was huge green dust on widows now it is better but not perfect), I will manage this need some time 
Reall I do not know which plant I love more Tonina sp Belem or Eriocaulon sp Polaris 

But for 100% sure Tonina and Eriocaulon species are very difficult to fit in tank to recive "natural" scape.

Cheers

Updating 08 09 2015:


----------



## plutonow (21 Sep 2015)

Hi All,
It look likes I manage to receive scape which I am pleased ( on live looks better), from one month there was no significant plant changing (only E. Satecum go on centure some part Bonsai has been occupied, and Polaris which was to close window has been removed and ther go Australia wit as son river or H’Ra).

Now only trimming and one think which Is still problem for me correct plant color :/

Also over one month no water changing (some hair alg on circulators and E. Japan needle leaf)

Before maintenances:



After:





 










Iain Sutherland said:


> How did you get on with the Tonina, see it was only in a few images then gone?




 


Best regards…
PS
Only Rotala macrandra sp mini 2 is to close Rotala H’Ra …


----------



## plutonow (29 Oct 2015)

Updating:


 


 

Some problems with hair.


----------



## MossMan (29 Oct 2015)

Really enjoyed reading through this one! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## plutonow (31 Oct 2015)

Well not everything is ok, because sometimes I must go in business trip, now I must fight with hair algae, I lost almost all Tonina and Satecum but other plants are going not so bed. I have fun with aquarium and plants from couple years one I know: 
When You change ferts or something else You must do it very gentle for couple weeks, plants must to get used.
Some of Erio starts growing after one Year in my Tank but this difference and depend from conditions...


 

 

 

 

PS
Pictures are taken by me but I'm not so good in this also use simple camera: SONY DSC-W320.


----------



## plutonow (18 Feb 2016)

Hello,
Tank is not going in correct direction not able to solve issue with right fertilizing, also I've started going with 100% RO water to have full flow what I give to tank, it looks like experiment "without water replacing" was not success on long time  some new photos,


 
I've lost some species, some have better condition then before like E. Goias:


 
Next pictures 2weeks after trimming, cheers.

PS
For sure I will try one more time program "without water exchange".


----------



## plutonow (12 Apr 2016)

Work in progres...



 
Erio still not going as should:


----------



## plutonow (5 Jun 2016)

New guest in tank:


----------



## plutonow (21 Aug 2016)

Still alive


----------

